# Help for Gaming pc under Rs 50000



## varunoverhere (Oct 29, 2010)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer?*
A:Gaming, Net browsing, And movie watching.
*2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?*
A:yes.
*3. What is your MAX budget?*
A:RS 50000(less is better).
*4. Planning to overclock?*
A:no.
*5. Which OS are you planning to use?*
A:Xp, and windows 7.
*6. How much hard drive space is needed?*
A:1 TB.
*7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?*
A:1920x1080 Around 22".
*8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)*
A:6.
*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
A:NO, will get it assembled.
*10. When are you planning to buy the system?*
A:In this week.
*11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?*
A:Yes, for atleast a 18 to 24 month after which I will be think about upgrading.
*12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.*
A:No.
*13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?*
A:Kolkata, will not buy online, only from local retailers.
*14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary*
A:I want the pc to be on intel platform, currently I prefer the i5 750 which has 4 cores. Also for graphic card would prefer Nvidia. Am thinking about GTX460 don't know if it will be in my budget. Also please recommend a good but vfm Ups for the config. Don't want to buy costly mouse& keyboard, and it would be good if a wireless k&m combo could be fitted in this budget.

Also can anyone provide me with info about some good shops in Kolkata, Today will get a configuration from my local shop.
Also please inform me if the shops will exchange my old pc.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

"I want the pc to be on intel platform" - I wud hv suggested u to go for AMD so u can save some extra bucks n go for GTX470!!But u want Intel so not much of knowledge over there!!


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

50K is a good budget and you will get both Intel and AMD based solution for it.

Intel Core i5 based

*Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Biostar TP55 @ 6.6k
2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 3.6k (this is only in Kolkata, personally verified in Vedant)
Seagate 7200 RPM 1 TB with 32 MB Cache @ 2.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.3k (Verified in Kolkata)
Logitech Keyboard @ 0.4k
Gigabyte GM6800 Gaming Mouse @ 0.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 @ 15k or Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 12.7k*

Total 53.7k with HD 6870 or 51.4k with GTX 460. But I'll go with HD 6870 as it is far better than GTX 460 in all the games and sometimes even challenges the Higher end GTX 470.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 29, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760
ASUS P7H55 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz/1600MHz
GTX460 1GB
1TB Seagate 7200.12
DVD Writer
Corsair VX550W
Cooler Master Elite 430 
22" LCD
Total- approx 52K


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

pegasus, try to provide the price breakouts and the manufacturer name for the suggested articles. Otherwise it may simply confuse the OP.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Why don't you guys spare some cash on the cabinet and use that for the gpu and that will fit easily within 50k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey *Cilus* tht pricin of Kingston DDR3 RAM is amazing!!Does Vedant ship to other states?I stay in Orissa!!


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey *Cilus* tht pricin of Kingston DDR3 RAM is amazing!!Does Vedant ship to other states?I stay in Orissa!!



For my job purpose I also stay in Bhubaneswar. No here in Saheed Nagar, the computer market over here, the ram pricing is still high. So I normally buy them from Kolkata.
Will let you know where in Bhubaneswar Ram pricing is little less from other shops.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^Moreover shops over here hv only Zion,Adata n some other which I dun even remember!!I know 2GB Zion can be found for 2.7k!!But no G-Skill,Corsair!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

adata is nice one.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 30, 2010)

Really??on par with Kingston?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

^^may be but not sure!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2010)

A-data mainly makes value rams. they got a few performance kits too. but at least better than the nameless brands. but yes, confirm about their service before getting one.


----------



## varunoverhere (Oct 30, 2010)

My local dealer is providing me with the following config,
*intel i5-750 + intel mobo 13.8k
samsung 22" full hd 7.5k
Ram zion 2*2 gb ddr3 3.6k
Hdd seagate or W.D1TB 2.8k
cabinet + smps 500w 3.5k
Logitech Keyboard & mouse .65k & wireless 1.25k
dvd writer .95k
ups apc 800va 2.3k
Gfx gtx465 16k
total 51100 + vat
*

please can someone tell me about this rig and please include 2.1 speakers, ups, dvd writer in the config of your choice. Also is benq good compared to samsung.
Also can someone help me provide a cheaper rig config around 35k(also for gaming) it must also contain speakers ups dvd r/w


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 30, 2010)

varunoverhere said:


> cabinet + smps 500w 3.5k


dont buy local smps's they blows! IMO you should really go for AMD they offer more value and are more future proof than intel(your intel pc will grow old in 1 yr!)
You can also include all components within 50k if you go for AMD.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

Why are you going for GTX 465 man. It is a great flop from Nvidia and after the failure they redesigned the GPU architecture to GF104 from the initial GF100 and released GTX 460 card, the mid range card. GTX 460 1 GB version is actually better than GTX 465 due to its redesigned architecture and don't get confused by the names (from the naming it looks like 465 is the bigger brother of GTX 460). It is available within 13-14K. SO why wasting 16k for GTX 465? 
And AMD 6870 is better than both, in fact comparable to GTX 470

And 2ndly when we provided a separate PSU and cabinet, there must be some reason behind it. A good graphics card needs good power supply to power it in the fullest load. Now if you wanna go with some crappy local or cheap PSU-Cabinet combo, then probably you will end up with a damaged PC.

The price you've given is good. Please provide us the break ups, not the combo price.


----------



## varunoverhere (Oct 30, 2010)

Please can you provide me intel based rig and an amd based rig under 50k and please include speakers and ups in the price dont want the price to go above 50k.
Will go to g.c avenue on monday to get the price and availability there.

and also if i purchase the parts and bring them home and assemble them myself, will it be difficult. I have never assembled any pc before, but have opened my old pc many times. also if there are any faulty component how will i identify them.


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 30, 2010)

Here you go with all inside 50k AMD rig-
Processor-AMD Phenom II X4 945 6.9k
Mobo -ASUS M4A785T-M AM3 5k 
Monitor-samsung 22" full hd 7.5k
Ram-zion 2*2 gb ddr3 3.6k
Hdd-seagate or W.D1TB 2.8k
Logitech gaming combo g1 1.5k
DVD RW-1.3k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
ATI HD5750 9.7k
Creative Inspire 2.1 T3100 2.3k
APC ups 650va 230V – 3.3k
It sums up to exact 50k!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 7.7k
MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.5k 
Kingston 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4k
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.5k
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
LG DVD 22X SATA @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech K&M @ 0.6k
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k
APC 650va @ 3k

Total - 50.9k

for intel look at Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k and MSI H55M P33 @ 4.6k which will total to 52.1k..it will be better but costly!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Jas* Nice complete rig(even includin UPS n Speakers)!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 1, 2010)

Very good Configuration Jas, included everything. varunoverhere, you can also consider AMD based system as it will offer much value for money. At a budget of 50K, you are getting everything.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 9, 2010)

rahul_c said:


> ATI HD5750 9.7k



oops.. that must be a mistake... 5770 is available for 9k..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^Depends on manufacturer n store..I think I've seen MSI 5750 VaporX edition for a lil over 9k at smc!!He must b takin abt tht.


----------

